# what do you feed your blue rams?



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

My two rams are picky and slow eaters. I usually feed them New life spectrum optimum flakes and freeze dried bloodworms and some tetracolor granules. They aren't a fan of any of the above. I also find that I have to feed more often and in greater quantities to get some food to the rams since the cardinals and rummies are voracious eaters and they have to be satiated before food get to the picky and slower feeding rams, who often spit out their food.

I returned from a week vacation to find the rams emaciated, and pickier and slower to eat than usual. Whereas the cardinals and rummies have become fat again with all their voracious feedings


----------

